# Update.



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

After loosing are dog Tinkles. We just couldn't stand not having another lap dog around. So we set out to find a new dog. The first house we were going to go to. When we showed up the people weren't home. Mind you we called and said we were on are way. The second house we went to. Had dogs all over the place. They had studs, pets, and puppies! We looked at a lot of puppies. Some were long haired, some were tea cups, some were tiny toys. Two of the puppies took are hearts. We couldn't decide what puppy to get.
So, we all held both of them, to see what one would be better for us. So $350.00 later we found the one we wanted. She is a tan tiny toy chihuahua. She is 7 weeks old and is adorable. I was sitting with her on the couch. I put her in my sweater pocker and she layed in it. I kept thinking of names for her since we hadn't named her yet. Then it dawned on me. She can fit in a pocket, so we should name her Polly Pocket. I told my dad to come look at her and thats the name we kept for her.

Here is a picture of her laying down with me.


http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/hal02b0y/PollyPocket.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She's positively adorable, Erik! Thanks for posting the picture and the story!

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> She's positively adorable, Erik! Thanks for posting the picture and the story!
> 
> Terry


She is already spoiled. She will just lay down with you and fall right asleep. If you don't pay attention to her, she will start to whimper.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Positively, Absolutely 100% ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Now, that is a pint size bundle of cuteness!

I like the name "Polly Pocket" too


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Awww! she is adorable, and I like her name.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NAME, ERIK!

You two have bonded, I see! So glad you all so happy!

Enjoy! Polly is just as cute as she can be!

HUGS and SCRITCHES!


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Today, I took Polly Pocket out with the pigeons. She was walking behind me as I went from loft to loft. She stopped by one of the cages and a pigeon came up to her. I started laughing and she looked at me like "Why are you laughing?" The pigeon was bigger then her! It was a funny site to see a pigeon bigger then a dog!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

birdboy12 said:


> It was a funny site to see a pigeon bigger then a dog!


Well Erik,,,,it seems that you MUST have the camera with you at all times, THEN, when something like this happens we can ALL see it. I bet that is cute.....that little bitty puppy by a big ol' pigeon. I know she must be very small, but it's hard to get a sense of HOW small without having something to compare it too. She is cute as a button though, I know that........


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Erik,

Your chihuahua is nice. I had 2 fellows which i imported from thailand but unfornuately they didnt make it too long.

you need to socialise chihuahuas very well, because of there small size they are scared of most thing eg pigeons which later makes them snappy and difficult to handle.

you also need to be very carefull with the vaccines and de wormers. small doses or better yet wait till the pup is 4 months old if your doctor allows it.

The breed is also prone for fits. which you may not realise until its too late.

The small size is another risk from been stepped on. they can easily break bones if they fall.

good luck.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi ERIK, Are you still collecting pigeon bands? .GEORGE


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweetie! You've chosen a great name for your new pup. Guess you'll need to make sure the pigeons don't hurt her!


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

george simon said:


> Hi ERIK, Are you still collecting pigeon bands? .GEORGE


Yep, I sure am it's just hard to find them. I take her outside with me and she walks around behind me to the lofts. She doesn't go into them by she will sit outside and watch me. We have had a small dog before so we know what we are up against. The lady we bought her from is keeping a check up on her. This weekend she is going in for her second round of shots.


----------

